# Approx costs for your DIY Enclosures?



## Classabear (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi guys, thinking about making a DIY enclosure soon for my snake. Was wondering how much everyone elses costed to make? Just so that I get a general idea of how much I need to save. Pics would also be appreciated


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 5, 2014)

What size are you looking at? A big price difference between each diy enclosure is material used, if it is melamine or stained timber.

A basic 4x2x2 works out at about $300 setup minus a thermostat. My last stack of 3 1200x580x450 enclosures cost around $450 i think.

Glass track- $20 per 1200 wide
White melamine 2400x1200- $35-$50
Cutting- pending price on who you buy from
Screws- sub $10
Silicone- $10-20

Then of course the important heating and lighting comes.






Sorry dont have a finish photo of it at the moment.

Rick


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 5, 2014)

For a 3x2x2 white malimine with glass, tracks, heat cord thermostat, light socket and board cut and edged they are around the 200 mark, that's with good quality fittings and stuff


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 5, 2014)

Or you could go with the TV cabinet conversion, sometimes works out cheaper.


----------



## Planky (Mar 5, 2014)

I've just made 3 6x2 tanks so far I'm over 750 just for the shells a good habistat and wiring for 2 of 3 tanks and 4 out of 6 light cages still got to buy glass, track and one more tank wiring and 2 light cages , id estimate the 3 will cost about a grand


----------



## Horn20 (Mar 19, 2014)

I came across a nice big entertainment unit for sale for $80. with this i have used the bottom section complete with glass inlaid doors to house my eastern blue tongue, and the larger section above ( designed to fit a big picture tube telly ) to house my albino DCP. i have fitted LED lighting, a ceramic heater inside a cage, and vents in each end of both enclosures. then i had two sheets of acrylic cut and fitted tracks to the open top section to enclose it for the snake, with a sliding lock fitted of course. the whole set up, lighting, heating, acrylic sheets, light timers and thermostats ( 2 of everything ) has cost me about $300 including the entertainment unit. It was an outlay initially, but remembering this will keep my bluey, and my darwin housed and happy for the rest of their time. I love my animals, and our kids love them too.


----------



## Virides (Mar 19, 2014)

I am currently converting 2 glass door framed corner shelves that I picked up for $15ea. Solid construction and nice finish to them. With it converted will be a nice corner show piece for arboreal species 

Also your shopping list should include our finger grips when you want to use sliding glass. These will greatly aid in the opening of your panels and significantly reduce finger prints/smudges from opening the glass. They also look great with the various designs we have - www.virides.com.au/shop


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 19, 2014)

I just make 4x2x2 melamine tanks, costs me $110 fully complete with glass and vents, I slap a heatmat under it which brings it to around $130. I don't use thermostats and thermometers.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 19, 2014)

You can usually get a 3-4ft tank for under $100, then about $25 for the wood, nails, silicone, flyscreen and staples for the lid, more if you don't have a staple gun.


----------



## shamat (Mar 19, 2014)

Im up aroung $1000 on my build, but that for SIX 6x2x2 and TWO 3x4x2 16mm melamine enclosures, glass tracks, vents and a heap of new tools to do the job. You can get 2400x1200 16mm melamine sheets from Bunnings for $34


----------



## wokka (Mar 19, 2014)

shamat said:


> Im up aroung $1000 on my build, but that for SIX 6x2x2 and TWO 3x4x2 16mm melamine enclosures, glass tracks, vents and a heap of new tools to do the job. You can get 2400x1200 16mm melamine sheets from Bunnings for $34



The labour is the same using good materials as opposed the cheapest materials so it may be better to use better melomine than that from Bunnings.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 19, 2014)

wokka said:


> The labour is the same using good materials as opposed the cheapest materials so it may be better to use better melomine than that from Bunnings.



I find even at timber yards hmr chipboard melamine is no better then bunnings, but my cuts are all done within 1mm +/-. Unless you are going hmr mdf/hdf melamine instead of chipboard there isnt really a cheaper place then bunnings, i will never have them cut anything considering they wont cut with accuracy and refuse to do cuts under 300mm.


Rick


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 19, 2014)

my local bunnings is great , they don't charge per cut and will cut any size .
my current enclosure im building has so far cost me $115 that's for 4ft long x3ft wide x 3ft high ] . but I have everything else I need to complete it .


----------



## shamat (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't found their HMR melamine too bad. I have found the success of the project depends more on planning and design.
For example, my current build is using "rack it" shelving to hold the weight and provide an air gap between the enclosures. This way the melamine doesn't need to hold the weight of the enclosures on top so wont sag at all and the ventilation works properly. I will be using high quality timber dress panels mounted to the frame to give it a "quality" finish.

Personally, I don't fine "glued, screwed and stacked" enclosure all that attractive (although I admit they are practical).


----------



## Tigerlily (Apr 19, 2014)

critterguy said:


> You can usually get a 3-4ft tank for under $100, then about $25 for the wood, nails, silicone, flyscreen and staples for the lid, more if you don't have a staple gun.


 [MENTION=39804]critterguy[/MENTION] can you give me some basic directions or point me in the right direction of some threads that show how to make the lid with these materials? I did a search but no dice as far as I can see. Thanks!


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 19, 2014)

My 4x2x2's cost around $180. Thats 16mm melamine, 5mm toughened glass, all wiring, ceramic fittings, vents, melamine tape, liquid nails/gap filla, screws and fixings. 

My 4x4x2 was about $220 set up exactly the same as the 4x2x2's.

Took me about 4 - 5 hours to make each one once melamine was cut to size.

All enclosure costs are minus thermostats which were $70 each.

4x2x2





4x4x2


----------



## critterguy (Apr 20, 2014)

Tigerlily said:


> @critterguy can you give me some basic directions or point me in the right direction of some threads that show how to make the lid with these materials? I did a search but no dice as far as I can see. Thanks!



Will make one when we get back with posts of our lid, am currently away.


----------



## ThePup (Apr 20, 2014)

Watching this one in interest since I'm looking to build over the next 6 months or so.


----------



## snake1 (Apr 20, 2014)

im at about $120 for my 120mm by 595mm by 595mm and that includes timber vents glue glass rails from Bunnings $20 and I still haft too get lights and Perspex and that will come in at about $50 for Perspex and $20 for light sockets that's $20 each. but looks good and well worth
it!


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 20, 2014)

9 cages, 800wide x 500high x 500deep. Paid $500 for the 9 "shells" & less than $500 to get them to this stage. Mainly for adders.


----------



## getarealdog (Apr 20, 2014)

This 1200wide x 1200high x 600deep cost me $130 all up. Built for brown tree snakes.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Apr 20, 2014)

I just built three 4 bank enclosures for around $150 each (without glass). All the supplies are from Bunnings besides the glass and light fittings. It's really not that expensive just more time consuming.


----------



## Jacknife (Apr 21, 2014)

snake1 said:


> im at about $120 for my 120mm by 595mm by 595mm and that includes timber vents glue glass rails from Bunnings $20 and I still haft too get lights and Perspex and that will come in at about $50 for Perspex and $20 for light sockets that's $20 each. but looks good and well worthView attachment 308834
> it!




I know you're trying to save $$$ but get 5mm glass instead of perspex. You'll thank yourself in the longrun and your snake won't be able to flex the glass and escape through the gap...


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 21, 2014)

We bought a corner TV unit and matching display cabinet for $50. Still in progress, but the display cabinet will only need sealing on the inside and the wiring, after the shelves have been cut out. The TV unit will need sealing, wiring, glass and tracks. All in all, two cheap enclosures.


----------



## pharskie (Apr 21, 2014)

3 tub rack setup just cost me 270. Each tub is 850x600x480.


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 21, 2014)

This one 
Was about $150 complete minus heating measures 900 high 800 wide and 500 deep made from 17mm ply


----------



## dezie (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm looking at making my own enclosure. Just wondering if anyone knows a good place to get glass from in Sydney?


----------



## paulatones1 (Apr 26, 2014)

My home made enclosure/ rack: 
The unit = $140.00
28w panels= 109.00 each
tiles= $1.20 each
Malamine= $31.00


----------

